# EU Blue Card for US Civil Engineers in Germany



## TTFNTennessee (8 mo ago)

My wife and I have decided to relocate to Europe _before_ we have children in the coming years. Its been a very hard decision, but one we're now set on. 

We are both professional engineers, structural, in the US. I've primarily done building design, while my wife has primarily done energy infrastructure. We both, obviously, have our BS but have not completed (nor are we currently working to finish) our MS degrees.

This is early doors in our planning. Germany is our preference, as my wife has German heritage (great-grandparents immigrated to the US in the 1920s), and we both speak a little German at this point. Obviously, if we do pursue relocating to Germany we'll endeavor to become well fluent in German and the HAOI (if we're to get German employment).

Until recently, we've planned a quicker exit from the US to Portugal or Spain, working remotely for our US employers on non-work residence visas. However, we would prefer to raise our children in Germany (or France/Belgium as alternates).

My main inquiry at this time is around the visa scheme that we would be best to pursue, and if there are any alternatives to obtaining an EU Blue Card? Secondly, how difficult would it likely be for either of us to obtain employment to fulfill the EU Blue Card requirements? As stated above, our previous intent was to maintain US based employment, mostly just due to the simplicity of that route.

We are in no dire rush, but we'd like to relocate within 24-30 months, and luckily are in a healthy state financially so we can take some time to get organized and save up the money required. We're also not completely opposed to going the long route and establishing EU residence in Portugal for 5+ years and then relocating from there on the EU Long-Term Residence permit.

Any help and advice, especially on current and correct resources to look into online, will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

TTFNTennessee said:


> My main inquiry at this time is around the visa scheme that we would be best to pursue, and if there are any alternatives to obtaining an EU Blue Card? Secondly, how difficult would it likely be for either of us to obtain employment to fulfill the EU Blue Card requirements? As stated above, our previous intent was to maintain US based employment, mostly just due to the simplicity of that route.


You require an employment contract with a company registered in Germany to qualify for a Blue Card. 

German employers like to complain that there is a shortage of engineers in Germany, however, in many fields it's just a shortage of trained engineers in very specialised fields willing to work for peanuts. However, there are a few good employers willing to hire foreign engineers at market rates, you just have to find them.

Since you are not in a hurry to move, I'd recommend applying to few jobs and see if you receive any response. You should be aware that most German employers expect engineers to have a master's degree.


----------



## TTFNTennessee (8 mo ago)

*Sunshine* said:


> You require an employment contract with a company registered in Germany to qualify for a Blue Card.
> 
> German employers like to complain that there is a shortage of engineers in Germany, however, in many fields it's just a shortage of trained engineers in very specialised fields willing to work for peanuts. However, there are a few good employers willing to hire foreign engineers at market rates, you just have to find them.
> 
> Since you are not in a hurry to move, I'd recommend applying to few jobs and see if you receive any response. You should be aware that most German employers expect engineers to have a master's degree.


Thank you for your quick response. As another option to German based employment, would working for a US government branch based within Germany work towards establishing residency towards permanent settlement? That's another option we potentially have, which may be a simpler approach.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

TTFNTennessee said:


> As another option to German based employment, would working for a US government branch based within Germany work towards establishing residency towards permanent settlement?


It depends on the type of contract. For example, the military personnel stationed on American bases in Germany under the SOFA are not actually resident in Germany and from an administrative perspective it is as if they are still living in the States. There are also contractors who receive rather large salaries and allowances during *temporary* postings to Germany that are not even taxed in Germany. These positions also do not lead to long-term residence rights.



TTFNTennessee said:


> That's another option we potentially have, which may be a simpler approach.


I think you need to reevaluate your assumptions. The scenarios that you assume would be easier are all ones that would not lead to your goals.

There are many debates on the differences between expats and immigrants. I would make the distinction that true expats are highly specialised workers who are only temporarily in a foreign country, working on foreign contracts, and who are just seconded to the country very often not even paying taxes and social security contributions into the local economy. These type of positions are becoming more rare, but they generally also don't lead to any long-term rights.

Regular local contracts are governed by local laws, generally offer lower salaries, require local residence and work permits, and lead to long-term residence options.

I've met a few foreign engineers who do have good jobs in Germany that are in English. It is definitely possible. It really depends on the position. 

You just don't want to be competing with engineers who think 45k/year is a good salary.


----------

